# Wo Ist Annette hin?



## HDMagosh (23. August 2010)

Wiesoe hört und sieht man nix merh von Anette? Ist sie noch bei Buffed.de? Letzens sah ich sie online in wow, aber antwortete nicht auf meinen wisper.

Hat sie gekündig tund zockt nur oder was ist da los?


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2010)

http://vid.buffed.de/v/nMOHMBQren4/buffed-Blogs/Abschiedsgrillen-mit-Annette/


----------



## HDMagosh (23. August 2010)

danke


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2010)

schade das, dass volontariat nicht verlängert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobel (3. September 2010)

...Annette arbeitet, wie auch Heinrich, Benny, Marcel, etc.  mittlerweile bei einer neuen MMO-Seite :

http://www.heldendaten.de/


(falls man das hier posten darf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Teal (3. September 2010)

Pyrobel schrieb:


> ...Annette arbeitet, wie auch Heinrich, Benny, Marcel, etc.  mittlerweile bei einer neuen MMO-Seite :
> 
> http://www.heldendaten.de/
> 
> ...


Man muss dazu aber auch sagen: Nicht nur! Weiterhin wird es auch neue Beiträge von Ihr auf buffed.de geben, beispielsweise in der buffedShow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupita (3. September 2010)

zocken tut sie wie eh und je, aber ich glaube sie arbeitet nun freiberuflich.


----------



## Teal (3. September 2010)

Lupita schrieb:


> zocken tut sie wie eh und je, aber *ich glaube sie arbeitet nun freiberuflich.*


Volltreffer.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2010)

Pyrobel schrieb:


> (falls man das hier posten darf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das letzte mal wurde der Thread dann wegen Werbung dicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darwinia (8. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://vid.buffed.de...en-mit-Annette/






in dem vid schaut annette verdammt als aus, wie alt ist sie eigentlich?

schade das ich sie nie würzburg getroffen hab und das als underfrange, wenigsten ist der björn noch da weil sw > all ist!


----------



## Darwinia (8. Oktober 2010)

wie steht eigentlich buffed.de zu der neuen seite, sind ja etliche ehemalige, sehr beliebte, gute buffis unterwegs. leute wie annette oder marcel oder ben haben buffed ausgemacht, heinrich mochte ich persönlich nie aber das soll hier keine rolle spielen.


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

Darwinia schrieb:


> heinrich mochte ich persönlich nie



Ich find ihn n1


----------



## Damokles (8. Oktober 2010)

Darwinia schrieb:


> ...heinrich mochte ich persönlich nie ...



Bin Heinrich-Fan der ersten Stunde und vermisse ihn.


----------

